# Supporting MC?



## Steven A. (Feb 20, 2020)

Inspector said I have to support mc in an accessible ceiling 12" from a light fixture. I cited 330.30(D)(2). Any thoughts?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd ask your journeyman... but let me guess, this is a side job?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Since local codes can vary from area to area, it would help to know your area of operation. Los Angeles codes are different from almost any area in the US. (Seismic, and Title 24 being the main differences).
What does your spec. sheet say?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Steven A. said:


> Any thoughts?


Yup, plenty of them- first one that comes to mind- can you read?

For example- filling out your profile :wink::wink:

*AS PER THE USER SIGN UP AGREEMENT*

Specifically your electrically related field

Your apprenticeship level.

The province that you live in for us to cite the codes that may be local to you.

:vs_cool:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe we should combine this thread with one of your other threads. Your favorite tool should be a tape measure so you can measure 12” from a box.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> Yup, plenty of them- first one that comes to mind- can you read?
> 
> For example- filling out your profile :wink::wink:
> 
> ...


He’s American. He is using a measurement derived from the anatomy of an ancient monarch.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

You're citing the correct code article, good on you.

Like Joe said, depending on your area, there might be something local the inspector is dinging you on.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I just loves me some mc cable. There's my support.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

3’ if it’s lights in a drop ceiling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Veloci3 -- you should've cited 330.30(D)(2) -- an accessible ceiling is a drop ceiling.

You can buy listed MC/ AC whips that are exactly 6' -- sold by the drum, BTW.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

VELOCI3 said:


> 3’ if it’s lights in a drop ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think in the OP's example, D2 applies


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Rightly divide the code! 2nd Timothy, verse : I forgots . ...................


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I support MC all the way! You can do it, MC!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Steven A. said:


> Inspector said I have to support mc in an accessible ceiling 12" from a light fixture. I cited 330.30(D)(2). Any thoughts?


 We had to do this once because my superintendent pissed off the inspector with a [email protected] comment.


MC really _shouldn't _be secured within 12'' of a light fixture, it makes maintenance a pain, and if the MC isn't run just right, you need to bend it pretty tight to secure it.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

MC needs to be supported within 3 feet of a fixture as stated in the NEC. There is only one small catch. You can't support from any ceiling wires that supports the t-bar ceiling so you need to put in your own drop wires. Here is a adjustable lag pole that goes to 23 feet and if you stand on top of an 8 ft ladder and your 6'7" tall you can really get up there. This tool also works for 1/4" and 3/8" drop rod.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

https://www.erico.com/category.asp?category=R1315


Take your pick. Throw a few of those around and make it look neat.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Easy said:


> MC needs to be supported within 3 feet of a fixture as stated in the NEC. There is only one small catch. You can't support from any ceiling wires that supports the t-bar ceiling so you need to put in your own drop wires. Here is a adjustable lag pole that goes to 23 feet and if you stand on top of an 8 ft ladder and your 6'7" tall you can really get up there. This tool also works for 1/4" and 3/8" drop rod.


Ah, the ol' quake pole. I wonder what they call them outside Cali.


----------

